# Teri Hatcher sucht den Mann für`s Leben



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2010)

Teri Hatcher sucht den Mann für`s Leben :WOW:
Die Frühlingsgefühle haben auch Hollywood fest im Griff. Teri Hatcher ist voller Optimismus, demnächst ihren Mr. Right im Arm zu halten. Der „Desperate Housewives“-Star hatte in den letzten Jahren kein Glück mit den Männern. Ihre 12-jährige Tochter Emerson Rose stand ihr dafür immer als treue Seele zur Seite. Doch anstatt zu Verzweifeln, geht Teri in die Offensive und sagt: „Es ist an der Zeit, den Richtigen zu finden. Das klappt am Besten durch Verkuppeln. Man muss jemanden kennen, der wieder jemand anderen kennt. Mit Blind Dates habe ich bisher nicht viel Glück gehabt. Ich will eine dauerhafte Beziehung – es wird so kommen.“

Die 45-jährige Serien-Darstellerin hat schon zwei gescheiterte Ehen hinter sich. 1989 hat sie sich nach nur einem Jahr von ihrem ersten Ehemann, Marcus Leithold, scheiden lassen. Von 1994 bis 2003 war sie mit Jon Tenney verheiratet. Aus dieser Ehe ging Tochter Emerson Rose hervor. 

*Viel Glück bei der Suche, Teri!*

*Und Ruf mich mal an*


----------



## Chamser81 (20 Apr. 2010)

Wenn sie auf jüngere steht dann kann sie sich auch gerne bei mir melden!


----------

